# What have you SPENT on a pressurized CO2 SYSTEM



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

While putting together a paintball Co2 system I began to wonder how mine compares economically to a Pressurized Co2 system with a 5lb tank or more.

These are my questions:
What have you spent on a pressurized Co2 system?
What brand and model of the regulator, needle valve and solenoid using?
Cost of regulator, needle valve and solenoid?
How long it has been working?


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Well, I guess I can offer the following;
5# aluminum tank - $86
Regulator setup for 2 tanks - $450
DIY Cerges Reactors - $30 each (ish)
Running for about 1 year


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Airgas Y12-244D regulator - $100 flea bay 
Burkert 6011 solenoid - $30 flea bay 
Swagelok SS-SS2-VH needle valve - $130 new
SS fittings - $50
5# tank - $50
Cerges reactor - $30

It's been up and running for about 6 months now


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hilde said:


> While putting together a paintball Co2 system I began to wonder how mine compares economically to a Pressurized Co2 system with a 5lb tank or more.
> 
> These are my questions:
> What have you spent on a pressurized Co2 system?
> ...


Used 20# Aluminum Cylinder and single stage 2 gauge regulator $60 (Craigslist)
Hydrostatic testing of cylinder - $20
New Ideal 52-1-12 needle valve - $60
New Clippard brass check valve - $10
New Assorted brass fittings -$4
New Up-Aqua Atomizer - $10 on TPT
10 feet CO2 tubing - $10
Total - $174
(Opps $15 to fill the tank)

No solenoid - been working almost 8 years


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Used 20# Aluminum Cylinder and single stage 2 gauge regulator $60 (Craigslist)
> Hydrostatic testing of cylinder - $20
> New Ideal 52-1-12 needle valve - $60
> New Clippard brass check valve - $10
> ...


Wow!! What a great deal you got on the tank and regulator. Yours is the cheapest that I have seen. Since you are not using a solenoid are you running it at low bps?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Hilde,

It took me a while to find that bargain but patience eventually paid off. It was a lady that used to do airbrush painting and had been out of the hobby for a while. Sometimes DIY beer brew-masters decide it's easier to buy their beer and I have picked up a cylinder and regulator that way as well. When I was just getting started in this aspect of the hobby, about 8 years ago, GSAS had a speaker in that convinced me that solenoids and bubble counters aren't that necessary if you have a good stable needle valve. If I need a bubble-count I run an airline from the needle valve to the tank and count the bubbles. Apparently solenoid and bubble counter failures are two very common points of failure in a CO2 system.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I can also offer the prices I entered pressurized CO2 at

10 pound CO2 cylinder $60
Victor dual stage regulator $60
Solenoid $23
Swagelok metering valve $8
JBJ style bubble counter $8

Total $159

The miscellaneous brass fittings, check valves and airline tubing I already had


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> When I was just getting started in this aspect of the hobby, about 8 years ago, GSAS had a speaker in that convinced me that solenoids and bubble counters aren't that necessary if you have a good stable needle valve. If I need a bubble-count I run an airline from the needle valve to the tank and count the bubbles. Apparently solenoid and bubble counter failures are two very common points of failure in a CO2 system.


That is nice to know, for the good solenoids I read cost a few hundred. Just wondering, how do you keep the time span of the Co2 tank last long?

Bump:


Darkblade48 said:


> I can also offer the prices I entered pressurized CO2 at
> 
> 10 pound CO2 cylinder $60
> Victor dual stage regulator $60
> ...


Have a few questions:
How long have you been using it?
Swagelok metering valve model #? 
What brand is the solenoid? 
Where did you get the solenoid?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Victor VTS250, used from *bay $35
Ideal 52-1-12 Needle Valve $60
Burkert 6011 Solenoid $50
5lb cylinder $50

Running over 5 years


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hilde said:


> That is nice to know, for the good solenoids I read cost a few hundred. Just wondering, how do you keep the time span of the Co2 tank last long?
> 
> Bump:
> Have a few questions:
> ...


1) I have been using my CO2 system on and off for about 3-4 years now
2) Various. Now that I think about it, I might have switched it out for a Parker when they were selling like hot cakes on eBay a few years back
3) Burkert
4) eBay


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> 1) I have been using my CO2 system on and off for about 3-4 years now
> 2) Various. Now that I think about it, I might have switched it out for a Parker when they were selling like hot cakes on eBay a few years back
> 3) Burkert
> 4) eBay


What model of Parker would you recommend?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hilde said:


> That is nice to know, for the good solenoids I read cost a few hundred. Just wondering, how do you keep the time span of the Co2 tank last long?


Hi Hilde,

I have a 15# cylinder running three aquariums; 45, 30, & 20 gallons. It typically lasts about about 3.5 months. I have a 5# cylinder on my 75 gallon and it lasts about 4 months. I pay about $10 per fill plus $1 per pound of CO2 so the 5# costs me about $15 to fill and the 15# costs me about $22 to fill.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> I have a 5# cylinder on my 75 gallon and it lasts about 4 months. The 5# costs me about $15 to filll.


Did you start it at a specific bps?

I think my 24oz tank is aprox 1/2 of a 5lb tank because of info here. I am going to use a 24oz in a 29g tank which is a little more than 1/2 of a 75g tank. Thus without a solenoid it seems it would last 4 months. It cost me aprox $3. to fill. Probably going to not use a solenoid. For they since they are not meant to be run 24/7 probability of it not working and causing a disaster is high. A sudden increase of pressure I think could be dangerous.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Hilde,
> 
> I have a 15# cylinder running three aquariums; 45, 30, & 20 gallons. It typically lasts about about 3.5 months. I have a 5# cylinder on my 75 gallon and it lasts about 4 months. I pay about $10 per fill plus $1 per pound of CO2 so the 5# costs me about $15 to fill and the 15# costs me about $22 to fill.


That's similar to what I pay on Long Island. My 5# is $15 and I have a 2.5# which is $10. Seattle what kind of store is that? I've been using a Fire Extinguisher type store.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

houseofcards said:


> That's similar to what I pay on Long Island. My 5# is $15 and I have a 2.5# which is $10. Seattle what kind of store is that? I've been using a Fire Extinguisher type store.


Hi houseofcards,

lol - Fire Extinguisher store, they sell extinguishers, pressure test, and fill various industrial gas types including CO2.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi houseofcards,
> 
> lol - Fire Extinguisher store, they sell extinguishers, pressure test, and fill various industrial gas types including CO2.


:laugh2:

It's the closest one to me, about 5 miles.


----------



## jrygel (Jan 29, 2014)

GLA Pro-1 regulator $255
Aluminum tank on Amazon $70
Rio800 PT venturi pump $25
DIY Griggs reactor with clear PVC body $40

I run a pH controller through an Apex system, but just use it as a time and safety shutoff - the system is not pH controlled.

Been running for a year and a half now, no issues.

-Justin


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Milwaukee MA957 Regulator $85
Complete with:
-Glass/Brass Bubble Counter
-Needle Valve
-Co2 Solenoid Diaphram Valve
-Dual Gauge
-1.5 Meter Power Cord
-Instructions

5lb Aluminum tank $75
Standard Airline hose $3
Rhinox 5000 Diffuser $20

TOTAL $183

Running around 9 years


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I haven't told my wife how much i spent. I sure as heck aint posting it on a public forum


----------



## crzycrkr (Jun 28, 2015)

houseofcards said:


> That's similar to what I pay on Long Island. My 5# is $15 and I have a 2.5# which is $10. Seattle what kind of store is that? I've been using a Fire Extinguisher type store.


Where on long island? I got my 5 lb filled at a paintball supply, but it was a little over $20

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## crzycrkr (Jun 28, 2015)

Hilde said:


> Did you start it at a specific bps?
> 
> I think my 24oz tank is aprox 1/2 of a 5lb tank because of info here. I am going to use a 24oz in a 29g tank which is a little more than 1/2 of a 75g tank. Thus without a solenoid it seems it would last 4 months. It cost me aprox $3. to fill. Probably going to not use a solenoid. For they since they are not meant to be run 24/7 probability of it not working and causing a disaster is high. A sudden increase of pressure I think could be dangerous.


I was told the 5lb was about 80 oz when I had it filled

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hilde said:


> What model of Parker would you recommend?


I'm using one from the HR series.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

crzycrkr said:


> Where on long island? I got my 5 lb filled at a paintball supply, but it was a little over $20
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Northport/East Northport Area


----------



## crzycrkr (Jun 28, 2015)

houseofcards said:


> Northport/East Northport Area


Could you pm me their info when you have a second?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchlgriffith (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm running a 5lb co2 tank, a carbon doser electronic regulator (289.00), a carbon dosers ext5000 reactor (109.00), a Milwaukee mc122 ph controller (100.00), and " the best" check valve (19.99). Most of it came from aquariumplants.com. the system works flawlessly and I get about 6 months out of a 5lb tank. Very efficient. I was running a sweet cal-aqua labs double counter er bubble counter but after a few months I removed it because I didn't need it. I use a drop checker to monitor co2 levels .


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Mchlgriffith said:


> the best" check valve (19.99). Most of it came from aquariumplants.com.


I did not see any needle valves at aquariumplants.com. What brand and model is it? Where did you get it?


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

Hilde said:


> I did not see any needle valves at aquariumplants.com. What brand and model is it? Where did you get it?


they have the ideal needle valve
Ideal Needle Valve


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

houseofcards said:


> Milwaukee MA957 Regulator $85
> 
> Running around 9 years


The needle valve looks like the cheap 1 on aquated regulator. Has it given you any problems?

Bump:


SingAlongWithTsing said:


> ideal needle valve
> Ideal Needle Valve


I sells for $70. Mchlgriffith got it for $19.99 so it could not have been that 1. I would like to know what good needle valve sells that low.

SingAlong may I ask what you love avatar is? Just looks like something with a heart shaped in the middle to me.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hilde said:


> Bump:
> I sells for $70. Mchlgriffith got it for $19.99 so it could not have been that 1. I would like to know what good needle valve sells that low.


Retail price of the Ideal is around $65-70. Swagelok metering valves are also similarly priced (or higher).

That being said, these are retail prices. Sometimes, you can find them on eBay for much (much) cheaper. I managed to get the Parkers a few years back for under $30. I also got some Swageloks for $12 (even longer back).


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Hilde said:


> The needle valve looks like the cheap 1 on aquated regulator. Has it given you any problems?
> ..


I'm sure it is. Once you adjust it and the working pressure when you first set it up I've had no issues. I would also be hesitant on a very small nano where you need a very slow bubble count.


----------



## Mchlgriffith (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't use a needle valve at all. It's not required when u use a carbon doser electronic regulator. I opted to go that route because the needle valves change based on the pressure on both sides so there that very reliable in the long run. When I started I used a cheap regulator and needle valve ND my bubble count constantly fluctuated as my co2 tank drained over time.


----------



## Mchlgriffith (Jul 11, 2016)

Darkblade48 said:


> Hilde said:
> 
> 
> > Bump:
> ...


The ideal valve I have is a check valve for the co2 tubing to prevent back flow. Sorry for any comfusion.


----------



## Mchlgriffith (Jul 11, 2016)

This is my regulator, no needle valve, it's all electronic...I work in a body shop so I opted to paint my aluminum tank pearl white... it used to be mounted on the wall so my kids couldn't tamper with it..

This is my co2 reactor with the probe installed in the supply inlet side of the reactor .

This is my dosing pump, reservoir, and manifold. Maybe overkill for some but it's a discus tank so stability and reliability was very important , I tried the cheap stuff ND it was so much more hassle to get consistent reliable performance.


----------



## APynckel (Jun 2, 2016)

5# tank $60 ($15 fill)
GLA Gro-1 $205
Atomic inline diffuser - $40
Atomic Check Valve - $20
CO2 line - $10

So $350?


----------



## verloren (Jul 18, 2016)

...


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Have made some changes to my paintball Co2 system
Empire Paintball 24oz --------------------- 27.70
CO2 Regulator WRCO2 ------------------ 57.34 
Eaton male NPT to female NPT ---------- 8.37
Safety valve --------------------------------- 10.36 
PIC Needle Valve ¼ NPT ----------------- 15.67
Swagelok Adapter 1/4FIP x 1/8NPT ---- 9.48
L joint 1/8FIP x 1/8NPT -------------------- 2.00
Bubble counter w Ck valve ---------------14.00
Thread Tape ----------------------------------- 1.05
Silicone Airline Tubing ---------------------- 3.70
CO2 Diffuser Glass w Reactor ----------- 4.17
Total ------------------------------------------ 153.84


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Mchlgriffith said:


> This is my regulator, no needle valve, it's all electronic...I work in a body shop so I opted to paint my aluminum tank pearl white... it used to be mounted on the wall so my kids couldn't tamper with it..


I plan on anchoring mine to the wall too. How did you anchor yours to the wall?

Bump:


York1 said:


> I haven't told my wife how much i spent. I sure as heck aint posting it on a public forum


LOL

This is an expensive hobby. I don't know how people raising a family legitimize the expense. I have raised my kid so I no longer have to worry about her car or education expenses.


----------



## crzycrkr (Jun 28, 2015)

Hilde said:


> I plan on anchoring mine to the wall too. How did you anchor yours to the wall?


This is what I used 

Power Tank BKT-2258 Aluminum Super Bracket for 5 lb. CO2 Tank https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FQ0FFO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_ygoVxbA568RNM

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

crzycrkr said:


> This is what I used
> 
> Power Tank BKT-2258 Aluminum Super Bracket for 5 lb. CO2 Tank https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FQ0FFO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_ygoVxbA568RNM


Wow! It cost $74

I think I will stick with what I am doing. I am using a fire extinguisher bracket which cost $8.


----------



## crzycrkr (Jun 28, 2015)

Hilde said:


> Wow! It cost $74
> 
> I think I will stick with what I am doing. I am using a fire extinguisher bracket which cost $8.


I had a few different ideas, but at the end of the day I figured I had spent so much already what was another $75 to have a rock solid mount with a quick release that can be mounted in pretty much any orientation

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

houseofcards said:


> Milwaukee MA957 Regulator $85
> Complete with:
> -Glass/Brass Bubble Counter
> -Needle Valve
> ...


Is that the 1 on Amazon? Does the solenoid get hot? What voltage is the solenoid?


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Probably around $400 in total over the years

Run a 10lb tank now, use my 5lb as backup (this is a HUGE benefit when you run out so you don't panic to swap your tank ASAP - I highly recommend). Also replaced my needle valve with an IDEAL valve which I also highly recommend.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

It seems the most expensive item is the regulator. Some regulators like the Milwaukee MA957 Regulator come with a needle valve and solenoid. The needle valve 1 that came with my DIY citric Co2 kit thus I don't trust it. The solenoid looks like 1 I had that over heated.


----------



## Riza1990 (Aug 11, 2016)

$100 for a 10lb tank and Milwaukee MA957, as well as a two stage regulator that the person I bought everything from put together themselves. Craigslist and patience saves me money. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Riza1990 said:


> $100 for a 10lb tank and Milwaukee MA957, as well as a two stage regulator that the person I bought everything from put together themselves. Craigslist and patience saves me money.


Wow!!:surprise: I don't think anybody else has 1 that cheap. I wonder how long it last for it is used.


----------



## Riza1990 (Aug 11, 2016)

Just bought it yesterday so haven't even got it fully set up yet. All I did was a basic check that the equipment worked. Apparently it was only in use for about a year by the previous owner. For 100 I'm not too worried! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Riza1990 said:


> Just bought it yesterday so haven't even got it fully set up yet. All I did was a basic check that the equipment worked. Apparently it was only in use for about a year by the previous owner. For 100 I'm not too worried!


Wow:surprise:

He most of left the hobby and sold everything.

I shall keep looking on Craigslist.


----------



## Riza1990 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilde said:


> Wow:surprise:
> 
> He most of left the hobby and sold everything.


Yeah he was, said he's moving across the country. If I didn't already have so many fish projects waiting for me around the house I would've snagged up a few aquariums too! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Riza1990 said:


> Yeah he was, said he's moving across the country. If I didn't already have so many fish projects waiting for me around the house I would've snagged up a few aquariums too!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


What city and state is he in?


----------



## Riza1990 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilde said:


> What city and state is he in?


Springfield, Illinois 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Hilde said:


> While putting together a paintball Co2 system I began to wonder how mine compares economically to a Pressurized Co2 system with a 5lb tank or more.
> 
> These are my questions:
> What have you spent on a pressurized Co2 system?
> ...


291 CAN$ 10lbs cylinder, Milwaukee MA957 regulator with solenoid and bubble counter.

Working since january 2013.

Michel.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I have read here 3 people use the Milwaukee MA957 regulator with solenoid. Solenoids can overheat for they are not meant to be used 24/7 for a co2 system so I have read. Anybody notice their solenoid getting hot?


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

[STRIKE]I am pretty sure all solenoids run hot
[/STRIKE]
Edit: nope I'm wrong


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Hilde said:


> I have read here 3 people use the Milwaukee MA957 regulator with solenoid. Solenoids can overheat for they are not meant to be used 24/7 for a co2 system so I have read. Anybody notice their solenoid getting hot?


I have 3 solenoids running. Two of them run 9 hours and the other 24/7 and non of them are hot. One is a milwaukee with a 2-way manifold, one is an aquatek with a 3-way manifold and one is a mini azoo.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

houseofcards said:


> I have 3 solenoids running. Two of them run 9 hours and the other 24/7 and non of them are hot. One is a milwaukee with a 2-way manifold, one is an aquatek with a 3-way manifold and one is a mini azoo.


which milwaukee, which aquatek?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Hilde said:


> which milwaukee, which aquatek?


Milwaukee 957 - Not sure if they make another model for aqarium appl.
Aquatek Premium 

These are both of similar quality. One thing with both. I would not use them for very small tanks (like less than 10G) since it's harder to dial in a very slow bubble count. With anything else they have worked fine for me. 

I also would be very weary of buying any of these used. They are many times a 1st regulator for a lot of people and they are abused and not used correctly. When they leave the hobby they sell them somewhat damaged. Not saying it's the highest of quality but it's good enough. I do think this is a reason the Milwaukee get's bashed so much, people buy them used or don't know how to use it, damage it and blame the regulator. 

I've never had a tank dump and I don't change cylinders until they are empty. I don't check the pressure I just let it go out.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

*Used 5 lb cylindar* on craigslit - $50
*Milwaukee Regulator* with solenoid (used) - $65

That got me started. Had to pay close attention to bubble count and pressure level to watch for end of tank dump. Ran tubing from the bubble counter straight into the intake of my cannister filter in the tank. Ugly, but effective. 

Later I added:

*Milwaukee pH controller *(used) -$90 (looking at the "New" prices today, these things used to more expensive new).

And that took care of concerns on bubble count and end of tank dump. 

I have now added an 

*Atomic CO2 diffuser *inline. $21


So $216 all told. 

I've also, as I've seen good deals, switched up over the years. I now how two setups like this. One use a Pinpoint pH controller. I also have 4 co2 tanks: a 5#, two 10#, and a 20# that I picked up used on CL for a steal. 


I don't know how much co2 refills on a paintball tank are, but my 5 lb refills are $12, and they last about 4 months on my 120 gallon tank. There's definitely some savings there compared to paintball setups.


----------



## IntotheWRX2 (Sep 13, 2016)

$110 total for paintball set up.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

IntotheWRX2 said:


> $110 total for paintball set up.


Does yours have a regulator and solenoid?


----------



## plantsrockmysocks (Sep 21, 2016)

jmhart, houseofcards, Hilde...have you guys noticed that the prices for these CO2 setups nowadays are FREAKING insane?!

I used to be a frequent poster on these forums and it looks like most of the geezers have left!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

plantsrockmysocks said:


> jmhart, houseofcards, Hilde...have you guys noticed that the prices for these CO2 setups nowadays are FREAKING insane?!
> 
> I used to be a frequent poster on these forums and it looks like most of the geezers have left!


Yes, especially if a ph controller is added. It seems most spend between $200 and $500. Here Nlewis, Seattle,Jeff, and houseofcards are below $200. That is 5 people.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Used 20# Aluminum Cylinder and single stage 2 gauge regulator $60 (Craigslist)
> Hydrostatic testing of cylinder - $20
> New Ideal 52-1-12 needle valve - $60
> New Clippard brass check valve - $10
> ...


So you have it running 24/7?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hilde said:


> So you have it running 24/7?


Hi @Hilde,

Yep, 24/7/365 for about 7 years now.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Hilde
> 
> Yep, 24/7/365 for about 7 years now.


Got a thread on it for I want to know more about it and the tank you are using it in.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Hilde,

The 20# aluminum tank and single stage two gauge regulator that I picked up for $60 on Craigslist was a real find. It belonged to someone that did airbrush artwork but it hadn't been used for several years (that is why I had to have a hydrostatic test done on the cylinder). About a year after I purchased the two I sold the 20# cylinder for $60 to a GSAS member and picked up a used 15# aluminum cylinder that I could handle better. It now is running on the 15# cylinder with a








, it is set for 30 PSI and supplies CO2 for a 45 gallon, 30 gallon, and 20 gallon tank. 

Sorry, no thread on this one.....it's just a used regulator.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Hilde,
> it is set for 30 PSI and supplies CO2 for a 45 gallon, 30 gallon, and 20 gallon tank.
> 
> Sorry, no thread on this one.....it's just a used regulator.


I am surprised that it is not affecting your fish. Could it be your Co2 is very low since you are using it for 3 tanks? Tanks loaded with plants?

What terminology to use to find Co2 items?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Hilde,

The 30 PSI just allows me to maintain a constant bubble-count with three needle valves running simultaneously, it does not effect the amount of CO2 going into the tanks....that is controlled by the needle valves.

I search the following: CO2 -paintball

There are some used 20# tanks in your area for $75 each

Keep in mind that used tanks over 5 years old may require Hydrostatic testing prior to filling which is typically +/-$25

Keep in mind that you can purchase CO2 tanks at aquariumplants.com, unfilled, for: 5#@$57.99 +$7.99 shipping 10#@$79.99+$7.99 shipping [email protected]$121.99+shipping
If you do get an aquariumplants.com cylinder pick up a Perma-Seal@$3.99 for it as well, much easier than using plastic or fiber washers when installing your regulator.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> There are some used 20# tanks in your area for $75 each
> 
> If you do get an aquariumplants.com cylinder pick up a Perma-Seal@$3.99 for it as well, much easier than using plastic or fiber washers when installing your regulator.


I got a 24oz paintball tank for $24. 

I wonder if the perma-seal would work with the paintball tank. I may give them a call to find out.

Bump:


Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Hilde,
> The 30 PSI just allows me to maintain a constant bubble-count with three needle valves running simultaneously, it does not effect the amount of CO2 going into the tanks....that is controlled by the needle valves.


What diffuser or diffusing method are you using?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hilde said:


> What diffuser or diffusing method are you using?


Hi Hilde,

I have inline diffusers on my 75, 45, and 30 gallon tanks (Up-Aqua and Boyu (discontinued)). In my 20 gallon I use a small glass/ceramic diffuser.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I got my cylinders from aquariumplants.com as well. Both my 2.5 and 5lb.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Hilde,
> I have inline diffusers on my 75, 45, and 30 gallon tanks (Up-Aqua and Boyu (discontinued)). In my 20 gallon I use a small glass/ceramic diffuser.


I have both of those. When I get the paintball co2 system up I going to use CO2 Diffuser Glass w Reactor until the inline diffuser comes from China. Do you think the inline diffuser works better than the ceramic diffuser? Is the regulator connected to the ceramic diffuser set at 30psi too?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Hilde,

Three reasons I like the inline diffusers: 1) they don't clutter up the tank with more 'stuff' and 2) assuming I install them on the output tubing of the canister filter they don't get dirty or covered in algae like in-tank ceramic diffusers do and 3) if they do get 'dirty' (typically in my case diatoms) since most inline diffusers are a 'straight through' design I can use my five (5) foot tubing brush and clean the tubing and inline diffuser all at one time.

Five foot (5') long tubing brush


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Hilde,
> 
> Three reasons I like the inline diffusers: 1) they don't clutter up the tank with more 'stuff' and 2) assuming I install them on the output tubing of the canister filter they don't get dirty or covered in algae like in-tank ceramic diffusers do and 3) if they do get 'dirty' (typically in my case diatoms) since most inline diffusers are a 'straight through' design I can use my five (5) foot tubing brush and clean the tubing and inline diffuser all at one time.
> 
> Five foot (5') long tubing brush


Thanks for the info. I think I have that brush somewhere.


----------



## ch3csc (Sep 29, 2016)

I got my set up for just over £100 which included an adapter for using a Sodastream bottle. Got a Sodastream bottle for £20 and can have it replaced each time for £10 

Been using the kit for a few months now and it's fantastic!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

ch3csc said:


> I got my set up for just over £100 which included an adapter for using a Sodastream bottle. Got a Sodastream bottle for £20 and can have it replaced each time for £10
> 
> Been using the kit for a few months now and it's fantastic!


So what adapter did you buy? Could you post a pic? Got a thread on it? Do you have a solenoid attached to it?


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

Hilde said:


> So what adapter did you buy? Could you post a pic? Got a thread on it? Do you have a solenoid attached to it?


They have them on ebay and amazon. I am considering buying one, because it is illegal to fill a c02 tank here in San Francisco city proper for some reason. You have to drive out of town to fill c02 and I have no car.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

sfshrimp said:


> They have them on ebay and amazon. I am considering buying one, because it is illegal to fill a c02 tank here in San Francisco city proper for some reason. You have to drive out of town to fill c02 and I have no car.


What adapter do you think he bought? Was it the CGA 320 Adapter? Does the soda stream bottle take the place of the paintball tank?

Perhaps the video on youtube will answer my questions.


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

Hilde said:


> What adapter do you think he bought? Was it the CGA 320 Adapter? Does the soda stream bottle take the place of the paintball tank?
> 
> Perhaps the video on youtube will answer my questions.


The adapter screws on and then the regulator on top of that. It's too big for my setup so I think I am going to have to do paintball. The sodastream tank is almost exactly 18" high. The sodastream refill is also much more expensive, so it's probably nonsensical if you can get the paintball tank filled. Read the first customer review about emancipation.

See this:
https://www.amazon.com/Sellution-Paintball-Canister-Adapter-Conversion/dp/B00IAJZUIU#Ask


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

sfshrimp said:


> The adapter screws on and then the regulator on top of that. It's too big for my setup so I think I am going to have to do paintball. The sodastream tank is almost exactly 18" high. The sodastream refill is also much more expensive, so it's probably nonsensical if you can get the paintball tank filled. Read the first customer review about emancipation.
> 
> See this:
> https://www.amazon.com/Sellution-Paintball-Canister-Adapter-Conversion/dp/B00IAJZUIU#Ask


Well in the long run it is not cheaper to do use sodastream tank. Seems 2x the cost of filling a paintball tank. The have some cheap regulators and shipment is free for orders over 20pd.


----------



## ch3csc (Sep 29, 2016)

Hilde said:


> So what adapter did you buy? Could you post a pic? Got a thread on it? Do you have a solenoid attached to it?


Hi sorry for the late reply. The adapter came with a kit I bought online. And yep I have a solenoid attached to a timer. Comes on an hour before the lights go on and off when the lights go off. I also use a bazooka atomiser. Pictures attached  sorry about the orientation - It won't let me rotate!

The CO2 bottle cost me £20 but I can take it and have it swapped for £10 once it's empty.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

ch3csc said:


> The CO2 bottle cost me £20 but I can take it and have it swapped for £10 once it's empty.


I would like to know how long it last. What type of place do you take it to for swapping?


----------



## ch3csc (Sep 29, 2016)

Hilde said:


> I would like to know how long it last. What type of place do you take it to for swapping?


I've had it on for a few months now and have loads left. Plus it depends on how fast you use it. I'm only on 1 bubble per second. In the UK I can take it to a few different high street stores, not sure where in the US exchange Soda stream cylinders...


----------

